# Overclocking Kills Fan??



## Delsym (Apr 3, 2008)

I was overclocking my 3.0E Prescott 20% to 3.6GHZ and then my fans started dying. My CPU fan went from 3700rpm to 2280rpm and my 120mm rear case fan dropped from 1800 to 1100. I reverted back to original setting and they are still underpowered...any thoughts as to why this happened and how to correct it?


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Check your that BIOS fan speed control settings aren't set to automatically lower speeds according to temperatures.


----------



## Delsym (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't see any fan control setting other than the low temp that ranges from 11/16 to 15/16 @ idle temp. All the way up it is still way low and the temps get high the fan doesn't spin any faster.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Your PSU is probably to weak to support your OC'ing. This seems like a voltage drain. Which could indicate you have pushing your PSU too far and is overloading.


----------



## Delsym (Apr 3, 2008)

Damn, but I've changed everything back to its default specs and it is still underpowereing the fans...Everything was fine before this...should i reset cmos to see if that does anything?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

You can try there's nothing to loose if you clear the Cmos as long as you dont have a custom configured Cmos setting.
Also download everest from my sig, it will tell you voltages and temps


----------



## Delsym (Apr 3, 2008)

I dont have anything custom configured so I'll try it. Also, I have ASUS Probe and my voltages look fine, but when i try it i'll postem.


----------



## Delsym (Apr 3, 2008)

well the CMOS worked like a charm, but I would still like to achieve overclocking with this. Please read my system info and then help me determine my max...Note: I popped it up to 20% and the fans gave out:

Here are my specs @ idle!


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

20% OC is a big jump. Up the FSB 5mhz, see if it boots and test with a program like Prime95. Continue to do so until it fails to boot or the fans slow down.

I would like to see those Voltages under load before you OC. Run a video converter or something that uses juice on your system. This will determine whether your PSU is capable of a stable OC. 
Keep a close eye on the +12v and the +5v.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if I were you I would forget overclocking as long as you are using the thermaltake *pure power *


prescotts are not good overclockers you are not going to see an inprovement worth the risk you are going to run overclocking a cpu that runs so hot to begin with ???? 15% OC on a prescot is about all I would advise, especially when you are only using overclocking software which is the least desirable way to overclock >>>>> manual overclocking is far more productive


BTW: which cpu cooler are you running


----------



## Delsym (Apr 3, 2008)

Well I'm @ 10% because during a gaming session it crashed. I'm encoding a movie with highest priority. I'm using a Masscool Cooler


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

your fan speeds are normal in the probes you posted


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

as stated by Dai / your last PC Probe looks normal ?


----------



## Delsym (Apr 3, 2008)

Delsym said:


> well the CMOS worked like a charm, but I would still like to achieve overclocking with this. Please read my system info and then help me determine my max...Note: I popped it up to 20% and the fans gave out:


I reset the CMOS and it worked. Sorry if i didn't clearly state that.


----------

